# Iwagumi Tank w/ Aquaponics Sump



## Kweli (Jun 2, 2010)

I'm thinking of getting back into the hobby and switching from saltwater to freshwater(planted.) A specific style caught my eye; Iwagumi

Heres a sample video;




 - carpet grass, large rocks, little fish... creates a landscape and sense of scale.

I wanted to MERGE this style with a aquaponics setup where water falls into a sump that feeds plant like this;





Has anyone tried this? Would i have issues with C02 (making the DT plants grow) or not enough fertilization for the aquaponic plants?

Sizing of DT or sump is still under consideration... my *goal *is to have a very low maintenance tank.


----------

